# What are we breeding?



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

NO RESPECT *Senseless yobs hurl white paint over RAF's Bomber Command memorial - vandalising it for FOURTH time in six years*

The Bomber Command Memorial in Green Park, central London, has been vandalised four times since it was opened by the Queen in 2012

[FONT=&quot]By Richard Wheatstone
21st January 2019, 10:34 am
Updated: 21st January 2019, 5:02 pm

[/FONT]
BRAINLESS yobs have sparked fury by hurling paint over a memorial to airmen who died fighting for Britain in the Second World War - for the fourth time in just six years.
The Bomber Command Memorial in Green Park, central London, was covered with white paint overnight.
TWITTER/MAJORPAULSMYTH
4

A picture of the damage was shared by Lt Col Paul Smyth*Get the best Sun stories with our daily Sun10 newsletter*

Your information will be used in accordance with our privacy policy



Police are investigating and CCTV is already being trawled by Scotland Yard.
The £7 million bronze statue was built to honour the 55,000 men of Bomber Command who lost their lives defending their country.
But the memorial has already been damaged four times since it was opened by the Queen in June 2012.
A photograph from Lt Col Paul Smyth showed the heartbreaking damage to the sculpture in a tweet captioned: "Utterly tragic. #lestweforget ."
Others have expressed their horror after the image was shared this morning.
Stephen Pringle wrote: "Paint can be cleaned, the sacrifice made by the young men of Bomber Command endures, and will endure. I fear there is still too little understanding of what they went through."
*Half of all airmen lost their lives fighting the Nazis*









The RAF Bomber Command was founded in 1936 to act as a deterrent against aerial attacks but the outbreak of war three years later saw it thrust to the frontline of the fight against Nazi Germany.
Bomber Command crews suffered tragically high casualty rates - with almost one in two losing their lives.
Of 125,000 recruits, more than 55,500 were killed, another 8,400 were injured and nearly 10,000 became prisoners of war.
The airmen showed incredible courage, often flying at night against a gauntlet of German fighters and anti-aircraft fire.
In the closing months of the war, operations shuch as the raid on Dresden in February 1945 saw the city destroyed and thousands of civilians killed.
The attacks had a devastating effect on the German war effort and helped bring about victory for the allied forces.


Philippa Ratcliffe added: "The mind numbing senselessness of this makes me speechless and bloody angry."
Jo Collins said: "Absolute f****rs. This really makes my blood boil."
The memorial was attacked by thugs who daubed 'Islam' in red graffiti in May 2013.
The vandalism came just days after Fusilier Lee Rigby had been murdered on the streets of Woolwich, South East London.
The damage took around £7,000 to repair.
Andrew Patterson, 31, later pleaded guilty to vandalising the memorial.


----------



## pagey (Sep 26, 2006)

this defies any comment that would not be removed


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

But even so

Less we forget 

Far more of our kids 

Are brilliant 

Sandra


----------



## pagey (Sep 26, 2006)

yes and a lot of them are here thanks to bomber command


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Yes they are

But the actions of the few 

Should not detract from the many 

Who are good upstanding citizens 

Our youth are great

I know I have three 

And 8 more growing up to be great 

Sandra


----------



## Sprinta (Sep 15, 2010)

They do it and get away with it as the police are both scattered thinly in the ground and they’re toothless once they’re caught.

It should be legal to line them up in stocks and use them as target practice.


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

No it shouldn’t 

The youth are raised by us 

Some are raised badly

But they remain our, collective , kids 

Sandra


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

As the skynews reader said "it beggars belief"


----------



## iandsm (May 18, 2007)

aldra said:


> No it shouldn't
> 
> The youth are raised by us
> 
> ...


Not my collective kids thanks, I want absolutely nothing to do with the scum responsible for this outrage. They are oxygen thieves and deserve nothing from society except scorn.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

aldra said:


> No it shouldn't
> The youth are raised by us
> Some are raised badly
> But they remain our, collective , kids
> Sandra


Then the parents should be made to suffer bloody hard to start to educate their wayward offspring. Stocks is one way but named and shamed is another.
We are too soft on so called kids letting off steam. They know no one is allowed to touch them. So I vote to 'touch' them bloody hard.!!!

Ray.


----------



## DJMotorhomer (Apr 15, 2010)

Quite simply, these low lives are not fit to kiss their boots.

We as a country are too soft.....we mollycoddle people too much

Simply bring back the birch and the noose and within days this country will be back on the straight and narrow, or at the very least 90% better than it is now.

I remember back in the 80's we had a local murder......it was on evry front page and tv news programme....nowadays a murder appears on page 12 in small print.

BRITAIN....NO LONGER GREAT !


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Maybe after March 29th. we will see old Victorian values reinstated??? About the only good thing possible from Brexit.



Ray.


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

It takes a village to raise a child.

A village would consist of many different characters and one of them would “connect” with a child if the main carers were failing. The school would know every child and their background. The village bobby would step in where necessary.

It all started to go wrong when we moved away from that environment and made everything bigger. Housing estates, schools, factories all became soulless. People no longer felt that they belonged and worried about the censure of their community.


----------



## teljoy (Jul 4, 2005)

raynipper said:


> NO RESPECT *Senseless yobs hurl white paint over RAF's Bomber Command memorial - vandalising it for FOURTH time in six years*
> 
> The Bomber Command Memorial in Green Park, central London, has been vandalised four times since it was opened by the Queen in 2012
> 
> ...


It took these boys (that's what they were) years to be recognised and the b******s do that to their memory. I can't describe what I would like to do to them.
Terry


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Naming and shaming won't work nowadays Ray, they wear it like a badge, just watch any of the policing programs on TV where they catch the scrotes on TV, they are all smiles.

We need stronger policing and stronger judgments, followed by tough sentences in tough prisons.


----------



## H1-GBV (Feb 28, 2006)

I don't condone vandalism in any shape and feel sorrow for anyone who lost loved ones in Bomber Command (or any other field of conflict where libertarian values were being upheld).

HEAD ABOVE PARAPET TIME: Bomber Command came in for a lot of flak (pun intended) over recent years because of the severity of air raids on civilian targets in Germany. PERHAPS this daubing of paint is some misguided person's response when coming across this sort of information? Bear in mind that it will be the 75th Anniversary of D-Day this year and of the Dresden bombings next year, so there may be greater media attention paid to this aspect of WWII. Not necessarily "mindless" behaviour?

As I said, I don't condone it BUT there may be a reason behind it.

As Aldra writes, the vast majority of young folk wouldn't do this and it is important to keep that in mind.

And history should teach us that "may as well be hung for a sheep as a lamb" has some meaning, and transporting petty criminals to the far ends of the Earth didn't stop criminal actions.

Gordon


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

We certainly laid into Dresden

https://www.gettyimages.co.uk/photo...den bombing&sort=mostpopular&family=editorial

And for balance

https://www.gettyimages.co.uk/photo...lar&mediatype=photography&phrase=london blitz


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Dresden keeps being brought up as a bomb too far. Why??
What about London and the blitz killing thousands, what about Coventry, Liverpool, Southampton, etc. etc. 

How come we should feel anything about Dresden when so many of our cites were leveled.?


After all they did start it.
Like Hiroshima and Nagasaki, I personally would have put one on Tokyo just to see how their Emperor fared.



Ray.


----------



## rayrecrok (Nov 21, 2008)

He killed my folk we killed theirs, but bomber Harrison took it too far, in the firestorm there was no escape as the up draught sucked folk off their feet and into the firestorm no escape, death by someone hundreds of feet in the air completely removed from what is happening on the ground, same with Hiroshima and Nagasaki, terrible thing war.. But who are we to criticize those times just learn from them.

ray.


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

raynipper said:


> How come we should feel anything about Dresden when so many of our cites were leveled.?
> 
> Ray.


Maybe that's exactly why Ray - our own experience should inform our empathy. Otherwise the tit-for-tat gets totally out of hand.


----------



## Spacerunner (Mar 18, 2006)

Who says it was kids who dished up this atrocity.
The vandalism of the RAF memorial was one of four such incidents last night.
I think something more serious is going on. I also think, taking into consideration the siting of these memorials and the proliferation of CCTV coverage that the authorities know who the perpetrators are but for some reason are not making it public.


----------



## H1-GBV (Feb 28, 2006)

Again, no sympathy with vandalism etc BUT Dresden was simple retaliation: it wasn't designed to help end the war - the Nazis were in retreat and civilian losses were huge.

"Unfortunately, records show that the first intentional "area bombing" of civilians in the Second World War took place at Monchengladbach on 11 May 1940 at Churchill's orders (the day after he dramatically became prime minister), and four months before the Luftwaffe began its Blitz of British cities." 
https://www.telegraph.co.uk/history...significance.-Why-did-we-burn-its-people.html

Horrible thing, war, and it is so easy to view "us" as the victors through rose-tinted glasses.

Gordon


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

rayrecrok said:


> He killed my folk we killed theirs, but bomber Harrison took it too far, in the firestorm there was no escape as the up draught sucked folk off their feet and into the firestorm no escape, death by someone hundreds of feet in the air completely removed from what is happening on the ground, same with Hiroshima and Nagasaki, terrible thing war.. But who are we to criticize those times just learn from them. ray.


Tell that to 5 million Jews or 20 million Russians.

Turning the other cheek just dont work and the only thing aggressors understand is more aggression. As Kenny Everett said "Bomb the Bastards".

How can anyone say this or that was just too much in the heat of WW2.? Especially towards the end when we learn of so many atrocities.

Ray.


----------



## rayrecrok (Nov 21, 2008)

raynipper said:


> Tell that to 5 million Jews or 20 million Russians.
> 
> Turning the other cheek just dont work and the only thing aggressors understand is more aggression. As Kenny Everett said "Bomb the Bastards".
> 
> ...


Of course you are right, sadly. But in the greater scheme of things and history how will the we be judged, I am glad it was our previous generation, my uncle Bob a career soldier from school at 14 until he retired as a Regimental Sergeant Major stationed in the Raj for most of his time in the army, the most soft spoken gentle man you could meet, but!, how many people did he kill while at the Indian uprising and second world war .

ray.


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

Sir Arthur Harris didn't make the decision to bomb Dresden the Joint Intelligence Committee suggested targets and Dresden, Chemnitz and Leipzig were added to Bomber Command's target list. Secretary for Air Sir Archibald Sinclair signed off on the inclusion. 

Vandalising memorials is a disgrace.


----------

